# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار > سوال: فرق DVD-Rom با DVD-Writer

## sustain

فرق دی وی دی رایتر با دی وی دی رام چیه؟

----------


## ashkufaraz

rom یعنی فقط خواندنی 
write یعنی هم قابل خواندن و هم قابل نوشتن

----------


## sustain

> rom یعنی فقط خواندنی 
> write یعنی هم قابل خواندن و هم قابل نوشتن


ممنون که جواب دادین...
من دی وی دی رایترم هیچ سی دی یا دی وی دی رو نمیشناسه که بخواد بخونه یا رایت کنه مشکل از کجاست؟ باید چی کار کنم؟

----------

